
Intellectual Status Isn’t That Different - panarky
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/10/intellectual-status-isnt-that-different.html
======
panarky
_While standard histories tend to correctly describe the long term changes in
overall positions, and the insights which contributed to those changes, they
are more often wrong about which people and arguments caused such changes.

Such histories tend to be especially wrong when they claim that a prominent
figure was the first to take a position or make an argument.

One can usually find lower status people who said basically the same things
before. And high status accomplishments tend to be given more credit than they
deserve in causing opinion change._

